# Contrôler iPad depuis Mac ou iphone



## 78paul (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Il m'arrive souvent de brancher un iPad sur une chaîne hifi pour écouter la musique (j'utilise Apple Music). Je voulais savoir s'il m'est possible de contrôler l'iPad à distance, musique et volume ou si vous connaissez une bonne appli pour cela.
Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## rodrigue7800be (19 Août 2021)

bluetooth mieux


----------



## Vdbjc (19 Août 2021)

salut tu peux contrôler le son et les playlist avec une apple watch


----------



## 78paul (20 Août 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Une Apple Watch ça ferait un peu cher simplement pour cette utilisation.
Pour le bluetooth, vous parlez de chaînes bluetooth ? Malheureusement, il m'arrive de brancher mes appareils sur de vieux ampli qui n'en sont pas équipés.
J'ai trouvé l'appli remote d'apple, ce qui me permet de contrôler Apple Music sur mon ordinateur depuis mon téléphone/iPad, mais pas l'inverse. C'est déjà pas mal, mais c'est curieux que dans un univers aussi intégré qu'Apple, cela ne soit pas possible.


----------



## iBaby (24 Août 2021)

Bonjour. Tu cherches une app pour iPhone, qui contrôle l’iPad ? Pourquoi pas directement contrôler avec l’iPad ? Ou diffuser la musique depuis l’iPhone ?


----------



## iBaby (24 Août 2021)

78paul a dit:


> Je voulais savoir s'il m'est possible de contrôler l'iPad à distance


À quelle distance ?
Si c’est depuis un autre réseau, il y a TeamViewer qui, peut-être, te permettrait de contrôler  l’iPad à condition de le laisser écran allumé et branché tout le temps, mais il risque de ne pas aimer.


----------



## 78paul (25 Août 2021)

Effectivement, une application pour iPhone pour contrôler iPad (ou du moins une application qui permet de contrôler Apple Music à distance). L'intérêt est de le brancher sur un ampli qui n'est pas équipé de bluetooth et de le contrôler en étant dans une autre pièce.
J'ai déjà trouvé l'appli qui permet de contrôler le Mac, je peux donc brancher mon ordinateur (avec une appli comme fermata) et le contrôler à distance. Mais je préfèrerais contrôler plutôt l'iPad en effet.
Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible. Tant pis ! Merci quand même pour vos réponses.


----------

